# Record Keeping for Racing Team, and breeding.



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there any where to find Pigeon Spreed sheets for record keeping that are printable free online for keeping records. (Some kind of spreed sheets for records). Its a pain using a ruler all the time.  I just need some ideas on how people keep there records. I would like something for my loft to keep records then i could transfer that to my computer when i have the time.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just Maybe?????
http://www.iprr.co.uk/content/pedinput.php

Please comment--is this what you need???


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/docs.htm


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um a windows office lol not that hard


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Try the free program called Pigeon Planner. I have been useing it for more than a year and like it . http://pigeonplanner.com/download . The latest version is 1.0.4


----------



## skip (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all. Old thread I know but this is a Windows freeware program just published. It was originally for Birmingham Rollers but could be used for other breeds.

Details and download for 'Pigeon Breeders Records' are here: https://chavers.wixsite.com/free-pigeon-records


----------

